# My wife watches lesbian porn and it's freaking me out



## karrador (Mar 31, 2016)

I caught my wife watching lesbian porn and when I confronted her about it, she said she is 100% straight. I don't get it why would a straight woman want to watch females having sex? 

I mean straight guys don't have any desire to watch gay porn so why do straight women watch lesbian porn?


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

Watching it how? Like, flipping through and like watching, or hand down her pants petting the canoe driver. 

It could be somewhat of a concern. I never caught my first wife watching gay porn, but she ended up gay anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Your other post said she was bi and you didnt want her to have female friends. Which is it? Also do you drive a Saab? 

Cheers,
V(13)



karrador said:


> I caught my wife watching lesbian porn and when I confronted her about it, she said she is 100% straight. I don't get it why would a straight woman want to watch females having sex?
> 
> I mean straight guys don't have any desire to watch gay porn so why do straight women watch lesbian porn?


----------



## Kivlor (Oct 27, 2015)

I read somewhere, a long time ago, that this is actually quite common, and that most women prefer lesbian porn to heterosexual porn. Just what I've heard. 

Probably read it in the same place that I read the vast majority of men don't view their wife having sex with another woman as cheating.


----------



## MotherOfTwo&WifeofOne (Mar 18, 2016)

Depending on my mood I've browsed into the girl on girl porn despite me being straight.

I really don't find it sexy watching a guy with a 9 inch dong pounding ruthlessly into a poor girl who obviously is not enjoying herself !! 

Ohhhh and then the shoving a girl's head down so she can choke on a guy's dong ???? Far , far from a turnon nor sexy ????


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

I like to occasionally read Literotica, and of the stories I like best, they are usually of straight women experimenting with one another. Or a gay woman trying to coax a straight woman into letting her touch her, etc. And the stories go on from there...I find that incredibly sexy, but not interested in exploring it. Some things are best left in fantasy.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I like lesbian porn, so maybe I'm a lesbian trapped in a man's body? >


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I have never gotten I to lesbian porn. It's funny, my first wife ended up gaying out on me. Everyone I know, men, women, children, old people...asked if I got to get some of that before it was over. I try to explain that there is a significant difference between lesbians and drunk chicks you pick up at the bar who are like, whatevs, I'll do anything.

Maybe I'm too boring, but lesbian porn never did it for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

